# My Man by One Hit Wonder - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/11/15)

Yeah it's here. You know you want it so come get it while stocks last.

We have the full One Hit Wonder line now on our site including their latest My Man that is taking the Vape World by storm.





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/one-hit-wonder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL (2/11/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Yeah it's here. You know you want it so come get it while stocks last.
> 
> We have the full One Hit Wonder line now on our site including their latest My Man that is taking the Vape World by storm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles03 (6/11/15)

What an amazing juice this is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch (6/11/15)

One flavour down, three more to go. What a winner juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

